# Solved: Google Links HiJacked



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've got a very tedious problem that occurs only when I click on links from a google search. When I click them virtually 9 out of 10 times I will be thrown to a totally different website. I can only bypass this by rapidly clicking the link about 10 times. This is not my idea of fun.....I've also run Ad-Aware SE but still not joy. I've tried cleaning out my Temp Internet Files, but stil no joy. Can some pleasssse give me some advie.

Thanks in advance

Callum


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi post a Hijack this log..link below...let log experts check for an infection..
D/load..save to C:\ program file..open Hjt log>click scan and save logfile..it will save in notepad..
Click edit>select all>edit>copy>back to your thread>paste on your thread..


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thankyou....

0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {1A0AADCD-3A72-4b5f-900F-E3BB5A838E2A} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Anonymizer Core Browser Helper Object - {2F2FBF0D-254F-11D5-B1E5-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\CORE\Anonymizer.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Accoona Search Assistant - {944864A5-3916-46E2-96A9-A2E84F3F1208} - C:\Program Files\Accoona\ASearchAssist.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Anonymizer Toolbar - {C14DC52F-B4D9-11D5-B1E6-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\TOOLBAR\AnonymizerBar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dmcoj.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmcoj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jbehz.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbehz.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [forces_elite] backorif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [driver64] stuffmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] ~"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Monitor Apache Servers.lnk = C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Rebates. - file://C:\Program Files\WebRebates4\websrebates\webtrebates\toprC0.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E62C4DE-627D-4604-B157-4B7D6B09F02E} (AccountTracking Profile Manager Class) - https://moneymanager.egg.com/Pinsafe/accounttracking.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1136845840002
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {B991DA79-51F7-4011-98D2-1F2592E82A56} (ACNPlayer2 Class) - http://drm1.reelsurvey.com/ePlayer/V3_2_0_0/ACNePlayer.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3C12918E-D31A-4A70-887E-48E62E6E0309}: NameServer = 85.255.115.54,85.255.112.105
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

The log is cut off but please do this first.

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download *FixWareout* from one of these sites:
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe
http://swandog46.geekstogo.com/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, then make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish. The fix will begin; follow the prompts. You will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.

When your system reboots, follow the prompts. Afterwards, Hijack This will launch. Close Hijack This, and click OK to proceed.

At the end of the fix, you may need to restart your computer again.

Finally, please post the contents of the logfile *C:\fixwareout\report.txt*, along with a *new Hijack This log*.

(Make sure you post the entire Hijack This log).


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:05:06 PM, on 3/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\comp\hptskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {1A0AADCD-3A72-4b5f-900F-E3BB5A838E2A} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Anonymizer Core Browser Helper Object - {2F2FBF0D-254F-11D5-B1E5-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\CORE\Anonymizer.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Accoona Search Assistant - {944864A5-3916-46E2-96A9-A2E84F3F1208} - C:\Program Files\Accoona\ASearchAssist.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Anonymizer Toolbar - {C14DC52F-B4D9-11D5-B1E6-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\TOOLBAR\AnonymizerBar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jbwah.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbwah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [forces_elite] backorif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [driver64] stuffmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] ~"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Monitor Apache Servers.lnk = C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Rebates. - file://C:\Program Files\WebRebates4\websrebates\webtrebates\toprC0.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E62C4DE-627D-4604-B157-4B7D6B09F02E} (AccountTracking Profile Manager Class) - https://moneymanager.egg.com/Pinsafe/accounttracking.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1136845840002
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {B991DA79-51F7-4011-98D2-1F2592E82A56} (ACNPlayer2 Class) - http://drm1.reelsurvey.com/ePlayer/V3_2_0_0/ACNePlayer.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3C12918E-D31A-4A70-887E-48E62E6E0309}: NameServer = 85.255.115.54,85.255.112.105
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Fixwareout ver 1.003
Last edited 2/15/2006
Post this report in the forums please

Reg Entries that were deleted 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\}C5F89D716A2A-917B-8AA4-EF25-CD05952F{
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\jocmd
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\zhebj
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\xedocne
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\gib_ogol
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\repiwoh
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\llun
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\puorgdopd
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\23plhps
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\mgcppp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\tesvaf
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\32refaselif
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\putesprpgd
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\nbilbaj
...

Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.6
Random Runs removed from HKLM 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"dmcoj.exe"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\IMAIL]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\MAPI]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\MSFS]
...

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL FILES FOUND BY THIS METHOD ARE NOT BAD FILES, There WILL be LEGIT FILES LISTED. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE.

»»»»» Search by size and names... 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CSBIP.EXE
* csr.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSBIP.EXE

»»»»» Misc files

»»»»» Checking for older varients covered by the Rem3 tool


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Did you run FixWareOut?
Edit: Nevermind there it is


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Click here to download the trial version of *Ewido Security Suite*: 
http://www.ewido.net/en/download/

· Install Ewido.
· During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
· Launch ewido.
· It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen.
· On the left side of the main screen click update.
· Click on Start and let it update.
· *DO NOT* run a scan yet.

Restart your computer into *Safe Mode* now. 
(Start tapping the *F8* key at Startup, before the Windows logo screen).
Perform the following steps in Safe Mode:

* Run *Ewido*:
Click on scanner
Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK.
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
Save the report to your desktop.

Reboot.

*Post a new Hijack This log and the results of the Ewido scan.*

By the way, why are there no Windows Service Packs installed?


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Could you please give me a small bif of information on what exactly it was in my system and roughly how the infection is flushed out.

I really appreciate the help

Callum


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Read about WareOut here: http://research.sunbelt-software.co...me=Misc.WareOut&threatid=40280&search=wareout

Proceed with my instructions in Post 8 though. We still have cleaning up to do.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok i'll do that now. I downloaded windows service pack2 just the other day but it would not instal for some reason.

Thanks again...Ill log when complete


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Blimey I seem to have a few. Do you know which one of these would have been responsible for the google links problem?

Thanks

Callum

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 5:48:20 PM, 3/7/2006
+ Report-Checksum: 5ABDCFE0

+ Scan result:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{944864A5-3916-46E2-96A9-A2E84F3F1208} -> Adware.Accoona : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\ins -> Adware.WebRebates : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{944864A5-3916-46E2-96A9-A2E84F3F1208} -> Adware.Accoona : Cleaned with backup
HKLM\SOFTWARE\WinHound.com -> Adware.WinHound : Error during cleaning
HKLM\SOFTWARE\WinHound.com\WinHound -> Adware.WinHound : Error during cleaning
HKLM\SOFTWARE\WinHound.com\WinHound\WinHound -> Adware.WinHound : Error during cleaning
HKLM\SOFTWARE\WinHound.com\WinHound\WinHound\License -> Adware.WinHound : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\archi.dll -> Downloader.Small.chs : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\archi.exe -> Dropper.Small.alp : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csbip.exe -> Downloader.Agent.uj : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\csvhost.exe -> Downloader.PassAlert.j : Cleaned with backup


::Report End


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Also post a new Hijack This log


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Do anti-malware/spyware programs only work effectively in safe mode?

logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:33:56 PM, on 3/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Anonymizer Core Browser Helper Object - {2F2FBF0D-254F-11D5-B1E5-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\CORE\Anonymizer.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Anonymizer Toolbar - {C14DC52F-B4D9-11D5-B1E6-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\TOOLBAR\AnonymizerBar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jbqbw.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbqbw.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [forces_elite] backorif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [driver64] stuffmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] ~"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Monitor Apache Servers.lnk = C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Rebates. - file://C:\Program Files\WebRebates4\websrebates\webtrebates\toprC0.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E62C4DE-627D-4604-B157-4B7D6B09F02E} (AccountTracking Profile Manager Class) - https://moneymanager.egg.com/Pinsafe/accounttracking.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1136845840002
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {B991DA79-51F7-4011-98D2-1F2592E82A56} (ACNPlayer2 Class) - http://drm1.reelsurvey.com/ePlayer/V3_2_0_0/ACNePlayer.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3C12918E-D31A-4A70-887E-48E62E6E0309}: NameServer = 85.255.115.54,85.255.112.105
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sometimes they find more things in Safe Mode. It also helps prevent any possible hanging or lock ups with the program.

Download *KillBox* here: http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.exe
Save it to your desktop.
*DO NOT* run it yet.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)

O2 - BHO: Anonymizer Core Browser Helper Object - {2F2FBF0D-254F-11D5-B1E5-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\CORE\Anonymizer.dll (file missing)

O3 - Toolbar: Anonymizer Toolbar - {C14DC52F-B4D9-11D5-B1E6-0050DAD7AF62} - C:\Program Files\ANONYMIZER\TOOLBAR\AnonymizerBar.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jbqbw.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbqbw.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [forces_elite] backorif.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [driver64] stuffmon.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Rebates. - file://C:\Program Files\WebRebates4\websrebates\webtrebates\toprC0.htm

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3C12918E-D31A-4A70-887E-48E62E6E0309}: NameServer = 85.255.115.54,85.255.112.105*

Exit Hijack This.

* Go to Control Panel. - If you are using Windows XP's Category View, select the Network and Internet Connections category. If you are in Classic View, go to the next step.

Double-click the *Network Connections* icon
Right-click the *Local Area Connection* icon and select *Properties*.
Higlight *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* and click the *Properties* button.
Be sure *Obtain DNS server address automatically* is selected.
*OK* your way out.

* Go to Start > Run and type in *cmd*
Click OK.
This will open a command prompt.
Type or copy and paste the following line in the command window:

*ipconfig /flushdns*

Hit Enter.
Exit the command window.

Boot into *Safe Mode*.

* Double click on Killbox.exe to run it.

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*.
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbqbw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\backorif.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\stuffmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WebRebates4*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file.
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file.
Click Yes.
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist.
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by ALL the options there except these three:
*XP Prefetch
Recent
History*
Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. 
On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". 
Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. 
Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. 
Click Apply then OK.

Empty the Recycle Bin.

Reboot, post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks once again. I performed everything you asked.

Its interesting the fact I had to use ipconfig /dnsflush, it was just the over day i was reading about this and /dnsdisplay. Am I right in assuming the malware had put its own dns entry in my cache. Can you suggest any resources I can use to read about the processes we just went through so I can try and learn how to recognise these issues and no what i need to remove.

Callum

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:08:45 PM, on 3/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jbrqz.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbrqz.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] ~"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Monitor Apache Servers.lnk = C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E62C4DE-627D-4604-B157-4B7D6B09F02E} (AccountTracking Profile Manager Class) - https://moneymanager.egg.com/Pinsafe/accounttracking.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1136845840002
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {B991DA79-51F7-4011-98D2-1F2592E82A56} (ACNPlayer2 Class) - http://drm1.reelsurvey.com/ePlayer/V3_2_0_0/ACNePlayer.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes you are right, it did. I'll supply some links shortly. But there's still a bit of infection lurking.

Run *Kaspersky* online virus scan here: http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

When given the option, choose the "Extended database" for the scan.
When it's finished, save the results from the scan and post them here.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true 

Scan Target Critical Areas 
C:\WINDOWS
C:\DOCUME~1\CALLUM~1.GOL\LOCALS~1\Temp\ 

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 12875 
Number of viruses found 2 
Number of infected objects 4 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 00:29:41 

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmcoj.exe Infected: Trojan.Win32.Small.fb skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\avpe32.dll Infected: Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.fr skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\qz.dll Infected: Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.fr skipped 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\qz.sys Infected: Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.fr skipped 

Scan process completed.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Boot into *Safe Mode*.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jbrqz.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbrqz.exe*

Double click on Killbox.exe to run it.

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*.
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\jbrqz.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmcoj.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\avpe32.dll 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qz.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qz.sys *

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file.
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file.
Click Yes.
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist.
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

Reboot, post a new log please.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hopefully not infection free. Have we succeded?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:31:40 PM, on 3/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] ~"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SweetIM] C:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Monitor Apache Servers.lnk = C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\ApacheMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YPAGER.EXE
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E62C4DE-627D-4604-B157-4B7D6B09F02E} (AccountTracking Profile Manager Class) - https://moneymanager.egg.com/Pinsafe/accounttracking.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1136845840002
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apache2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\Apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

"Hopefully now ^ infection free" ! Before confustion kicks in


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL looks good now :up: :up: 
How are things running?


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Much much smoother :up: Noticeably different. Thanks for all the help. Can you recommend any resources I can read up on. I'd like to know how to recognise what I should be looking out for when running HiJack this, or anything related to the things we did. 

Regards

Callum


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome 

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

These are good sites to look up 04 (Startup) items:

http://castlecops.com/StartupList.html
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=&count=50&offset=0
http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm
http://www.3feetunder.com/krick/startup/list.html
http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/a/
http://www.windowsstartup.com/wso/search.php

A quick tutorial on Hijack This, what each item # means: http://merijn.org/htlogtutorial.html

*Note*: Please be aware that each infection is different and requires specific fixes.
You should never fix things on your own unless you are experienced with Hijack This and have a knowledge of malware.

If you're interested in the fight against malware, and want to learn how to decipher Hijack logs - I can recommend some online training forums. Let me know.

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe one day I might know something you don't and be able to advise you......(but I doubt it! lol)

All the best....


----------



## callumgoldin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm always interested in broadening my knowledge of all aspects of IT and malware is definatly an area I need to brush up on. I would be appreciative if you could suggest some training forums.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey you never know 

Sure, these are 2 popular ones:

*GeekU*: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4817&pid=22286&st=0&#entry22286

*MalwareRemovalU*: http://forum.malwareremoval.com/viewtopic.php?t=233

Best of luck! :up:


----------



## Anyhoo (Jan 1, 2007)

I have the same problem as the original poster on this thread. My google links are hijacked. Here is my hijack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:20:10 PM, on 1/1/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Eraser\eraser.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mach5 Software\Kremlin\Kremlin Sentry.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Hiep Nguyen\NetHood\My Documents\HiJackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by Cox High Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dmpuy.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmpuy.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mskagent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eraser] C:\Program Files\Eraser\eraser.exe -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Kremlin Sentry.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mach5 Software\Kremlin\Kremlin Sentry.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://pccheckup.dellfix.com
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{03ECD4B4-BB2E-497F-9004-939518787FDB}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3BE319E8-C72E-48A3-80CD-294B9559035B}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3FD0019C-60B6-46CE-95A6-B525D556AAB1}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{52000D16-CCF7-4A69-A415-697AD8E48FCF}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{76488A49-A558-4118-B33B-776A7536782E}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.99 85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{03ECD4B4-BB2E-497F-9004-939518787FDB}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.99 85.255.112.133
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Monitoring Service (ClusterCATS Service) - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\cfam\program\ccmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Cold Fusion Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusion\Bin\cfserver.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Executive (Cold Fusion Executive) - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusion\Bin\cfexec.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion RDS (Cold Fusion RDS) - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusion\Bin\cfrdsservice.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Graphing Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\JRun\bin\JRun.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Management Repository Server (ColdFusion Management Repository) - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\jrun\bin\jrun.exe" -jrundir "C:\CFusion\jrun" -nt "ColdFusion Management Repository" "cfam (file missing)
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Management Service - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\cfam\bin\CANamingAdapter.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) (MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sSQLEXPRESS (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe


----------



## Anyhoo (Jan 1, 2007)

I downloaded and ran FixWareOut. Here is the log file it produced, along with a new hijack this log:

Fixwareout 
Last edited 12/06/2006
Post this report in the forums please 
...
Prerun check
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"system"=""

...
...
Reg Entries that were deleted 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\}9D90587E8EB9-04B9-6704-08A7-F4B7BFCD{
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\}2A4EF7C5923F-8088-E914-41E0-C178B284{
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\}E3DB9FABD582-788B-C414-6160-F60C2D47{
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\}74EA85A20079-D1A9-4A84-CC16-6FE34E9E{
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\}AE23DC175776-BB1A-2AE4-9685-E047A059{
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\}56DD0FE83B5D-5EDA-5B64-A42B-36A1CE69{
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins\yupmd
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls\1mdm
...

Random Runs removed from HKLM 
"dmpuy.exe"=-
...
...

PLEASE NOTE, There WILL be LEGITIMATE FILES LISTED. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE.

»»»»» Searching by size/names...

»»»»» 
Search five digit cs, dm kd and jb files.
This WILL/CAN also list Legit Files, Submit them at Virustotal
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DMPUY.EXE 60,501 2004-08-10

Other suspects.

»»»»» Misc files.

»»»»» Checking for older varients covered by the Rem3 tool.
...
Postrun check 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"system"=""

...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:46:22 PM, on 1/1/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Eraser\eraser.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mach5 Software\Kremlin\Kremlin Sentry.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Hiep Nguyen\NetHood\My Documents\HiJackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by Cox High Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mskagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mskagent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eraser] C:\Program Files\Eraser\eraser.exe -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Kremlin Sentry.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mach5 Software\Kremlin\Kremlin Sentry.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://pccheckup.dellfix.com
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{03ECD4B4-BB2E-497F-9004-939518787FDB}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3BE319E8-C72E-48A3-80CD-294B9559035B}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3FD0019C-60B6-46CE-95A6-B525D556AAB1}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{52000D16-CCF7-4A69-A415-697AD8E48FCF}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{76488A49-A558-4118-B33B-776A7536782E}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.99 85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{03ECD4B4-BB2E-497F-9004-939518787FDB}: NameServer = 85.255.116.99,85.255.112.133
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.99 85.255.112.133
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Monitoring Service (ClusterCATS Service) - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\cfam\program\ccmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Cold Fusion Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusion\Bin\cfserver.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Executive (Cold Fusion Executive) - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusion\Bin\cfexec.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion RDS (Cold Fusion RDS) - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusion\Bin\cfrdsservice.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Graphing Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\JRun\bin\JRun.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Management Repository Server (ColdFusion Management Repository) - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\jrun\bin\jrun.exe" -jrundir "C:\CFusion\jrun" -nt "ColdFusion Management Repository" "cfam (file missing)
O23 - Service: ColdFusion Management Service - Unknown owner - C:\CFusion\cfam\bin\CANamingAdapter.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) (MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sSQLEXPRESS (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe


----------



## Anyhoo (Jan 1, 2007)

I ran Ewido/AVG Anti-Spyware. Here is its log:

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	2:18:19 PM 1/1/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Cookies\<user name>@axa.addcontrol[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Addcontrol : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Cookies\<user name>@gde.adocean[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adocean : Cleaned.
:mozilla.60:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.61:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.62:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.40:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.36:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Cookies\<user name>@com[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.59:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.51:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.53:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.55:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.56:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.57:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.58:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Cookies\<user name>@sec1.liveperson[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Cookies\<user name>@server.iad.liveperson[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson :

Cleaned.
:mozilla.30:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Revenue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.18:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.19:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.20:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.21:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.22:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.65:C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6y6lfuo6.default\cookies.txt ->

TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3DBD88D2-9FFC-498B-A689-A4771362F918}\RP655\A0281609.exe -> Trojan.Small.fb : Cleaned

with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3DBD88D2-9FFC-498B-A689-A4771362F918}\RP656\A0296604.exe -> Trojan.Small.fb : Cleaned

with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3DBD88D2-9FFC-498B-A689-A4771362F918}\RP659\A0337649.exe -> Trojan.Small.fb : Cleaned

with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3DBD88D2-9FFC-498B-A689-A4771362F918}\RP660\A0337682.exe -> Trojan.Small.fb : Cleaned

with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3DBD88D2-9FFC-498B-A689-A4771362F918}\RP661\A0337732.exe -> Trojan.Small.fb : Cleaned

with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{3DBD88D2-9FFC-498B-A689-A4771362F918}\RP662\A0338731.exe -> Trojan.Small.fb : Cleaned

with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dmpuy.exe -> Trojan.Small.fb : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end


----------

